# bareboat charter in Santorini



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m after advice on a bareboat charter from Santorini in October this year.

Does any one have a trustworthy company they can recommend?


----------



## Mark2 (May 9, 2005)

I don't think there are any bareboat charter companies in Santorini. The closest would be at Paros , (2 islands north of Santorini) and Kiriacoulis have some good boats for charter there.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

*Charter in Santorini*

Dear Zoe,
you can find an appropriate answer to your question at the thread "Anchors away Santorini".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Would you happen to be familiar with the Naoussa Paros Sailing Center
? I am in contact with them to charter a boat & skipper in June but I'm having a hard time finding any references for them. They have a 40' Dufour available.

Thanks! Chuck


----------

